# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  2. Rodina rasprodaja u Splitu 21.4.2013.

## spajalica

Evo drage splicanke i splicani cure su potegnule i zajedno s udrugom Sunce napravile rasprodaju.

Rasprodaja ce se dorzati u nedjelju, 21.04. od 10 i 30 do 13 sati na istom mjestu (Prokurativama)
Prodavat ce se: oprema, odjeca, vece igracke

Pozivamo zainteresirane građane koji žele sudjelovati u  rasprodaji prodajom svoje rabljene opreme i igračaka da se jave u  vremenu od 16. travnja-20. travnja na kontakt telefone Udruge Sunce  360-779 i 091/360-7790 od 9-16 h.

----------


## spajalica

jeste se prijavili?
prijave su pocele  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

evo imamo i plakat za ST Rasprodaju, pa stavite ga di mislite da je OK ili ga samo podjelite medju poznatim
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater 
hvala  :Love:

----------

